

Fortress is released - dfranke
http://projectfortress.sun.com/Projects/Community

======
aggieben
Is this interesting? I tried to find out on the fortress project page linked
above, but all I could _quickly_ glean was that it requires Java, and it's
intended specifically for HPC, with support for some concurrency primitives.

Same song, nth verse, waste of time and no better than the first?

~~~
gruseom
One reason it's interesting is that Guy Steele designed it and has been
working on it for years.

Edit: For anyone who finds this insufficient, Guy Steele's "claim to fame" is
that he "co-wrote the specification of the Java programming language". So
there.

<http://research.sun.com/minds/2005-0302/>

~~~
abstractbill
He already had a claim to fame by the time he worked on Java - as someone who
did a ton of the Common Lisp standardization work.

~~~
gruseom
Bah. He _co-wrote_ the Java specification. Co-wrote!

------
carterschonwald
Anyone who wants to play with some modern linguistic support for concurrency
and not having bugs should check out Fortress, it has some pretty slick ideas
for both

------
DaniFong
It is a strange language, but I've been wanting to study it for a long time.
Thanks.

